# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  40 millones de plantones contra cambio climático

## Bruno Cillóniz

A continuación les dejo un video con la entrevista hecha por César Campos (de Mesa Central, Canal 7) al Arq. Rodolfo Beltrán Bravo (Director Ejecutivo de AGRORURAL) sobre la campaña de forestación contra el cambio cambio climático. 
Ojalá nos concienticemos al respecto y empecemos a sembrar más árboles para cuidar nuestro planeta, y por ende, a nosostros mismos.     Saludos  *Fuente: YouTube (pnmsperu)*Temas similares: Artículo: BID desembolsará US$ 1,200 millones en quinquenio para medio ambiente, agua y cambio climático Empezamos a sembrar más de 100 millones de árboles para enfrentar el cambio climático Economía peruana perdería US$ 10,000 millones si no se mitigan efectos de cambio climático, advierte MEF 40 millones de plantones contra cambio climático 40 millones de plantones contra cambio climático

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Ministerio de Agricultura plantará 4 millones de árboles en Huancavelica*  
En el marco de un convenio interinstitucional entre el Ministerio de Agricultura, a través del Programa de Desarrollo Productivo Agrario Rural AGRORURAL, y el Gobierno Regional de Huancavelica, se plantarán unos 4 millones de árboles, como parte de la Campaña Nacional de Forestación de los 40 millones de plantones forestales. El documento fue suscrito por el Ministro de Agricultura, Dr. Carlos Leyton Muñoz, el Presidente del Gobierno Regional de Huancavelica, Federido Salas Guevara y el Director de AGRORURAL, Arq. Rodolfo Beltrán Bravo, en la sede de La Molina. 
Es una excelente simbiosis. AGRORURAL pondrá los plantones forestales, que ya están listos en los viveros comunales, y además la asistencia técnica, en tanto el Gobierno Regional de Huancavelica se encargará de costear la mano de obra de las personas que harán el trabajo de las plantaciones explicó el Director Ejecutivo de AGRORURAL 
Siembra un árbol y haz historia, porque así estaremos garantizando el futuro de las siguientes generaciones. Si ahora no se emprende acciones efectivas contra los efectos del cambio climático en las próximas décadas se sufrirá de escases de agua indicó el arquitecto Beltrán.   *Mil Empleos Temporales* 
Por su parte el titular de Agricultura señaló que en función de esta alianza estratégica entre ambas instituciones se generará unos 13 mil empleos temporales en los dos meses (febrero y marzo) que durará la labor de las plantaciones en las provincias y pequeños poblados del departamento de Huancavelica. 
Esperemos que otras instituciones imiten esta iniciativa de Huancavelica. Así, no solo en el Perú se podrá plantar cientos de millones de árboles, con lo que estaríamos contribuyendo con la lucha mundial contra el calentamiento global y los cambios climáticos. Asimismo generaríamos muchos puestos de trabajo para los peruanos, especialmente de las zonas alto andinas refirió Beltrán Bravo. 
Recordó que la Campaña Nacional de Forestación de los 40 millones de árboles emprendida por el Ministerio de Agricultura, a través de AGRORURAL, se inició el 13 de diciembre y concluirá a fines del mes de marzo. Así se busca aprovechar la temporada de lluvias en la sierra. 
Por otro lado, el Jefe del Instituto Nacional de Investigación Agraria INIA, Juan Risi Carbone y la representante de la Fundación Añaños, Mirtha Añaños firmaron un convenio para la producción de plantones frutales en la sierra del Perú.     *Fuente: www.minag.gob.pe (12/01/09)* *Video: YouTube (pnmsperu)*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Aquí un video que muestra el trabajo que viene haciendo el Ministerio de Agricultura en su campaña "40 millones de plantones contra el cambio climático". 
Los árboles fueron plantados entre las fechas 13 de diciembre de 2008 y 20 de febrero de 2009.   
Espero que se sigan realizando campañas como éstas, ya que el medio ambiente, y nosotros los peruanos, lo necesitamos para enfrentar la difícil situación en la que nos encontramos actualmente. 
Saludos  *Fuente: YouTube (**pnmsperu**)*

----------


## gpacheco

*Ministerio de Agricultura plantó más de 21 millones de árboles a nivel nacional y se acerca a la meta de los 40 millones.* 
A la fecha ya se plantaron 21 millones de árboles, del total de 40 millones de plantones que constituyen la meta de la Campaña Nacional de Reforestación que lleva a cabo el Ministerio de Agricultura, a través del programa Agrorural, para mitigar el cambio climático y el calentamiento global.  
Según informó el director ejecutivo de Agrorural, Rodolfo Beltrán Bravo, hasta el momento ya se plantaron 21 millones 778,199 árboles en 18 departamentos del Perú, lo que representa el 54.4 por ciento de la meta propuesta, la cual deberá concluir el 20 de febrero, y será el Presidente del Perú, Alan García Pérez, quien plantará el árbol Nº 40 millones.  
Actualmente, las estadísticas de las plantaciones forestales las encabeza La Libertad (80.0%), y le siguen Cusco (72.5%), Amazonas (62.5%), Puno (59.2%), Lima (57.1%), Apurímac (52%), Ayacucho (51.5%). 
Eucalipto, pino, ciprés y molle, quenual son algunas de las especies que serán plantadas en esta Campaña de Nacional de Reforestación a favor del medio ambiente, las cuales fueron producidas en los 4,400 viveros forestales comunales y del Ministerio de Agricultura a nivel nacional.  
Beltrán Bravo dijo que la Campaña Nacional de Reforestación de 40 millones de árboles es monitoreada diariamente mediante un cronómetro gigante (panel electrónico) instalado en la intersección entre la avenida La Molina y El Corregidor, en el distrito de La Molina, donde tiene su sede Agrorural, institución fusionada del Ministerio de Agricultura. 
En esta cruzada nacional a favor del medio ambiente participan masivamente cientos de comunidades campesinas de todo el país, en su mayoría mujeres, que son las más entusiastas.  
La Campaña Nacional de Reforestación emprendida por el Ministerio de Agricultura generará más de 133 mil empleos temporales, y constituye la acción más importante del Gobierno peruano en la lucha mundial para la preservación del medio ambiente. 
La reforestación permitirá la captura anual de más de 570 mil toneladas métricas de dióxido de carbono, por el cual nuestro país obtendría significativos ingresos económicos. 
Ya son tres las instituciones que se han sumado a esta cruzada a favor de la preservación del medio ambiente: el Ministerio de Trabajo y Promoción del Empleo, a través del programa Construyendo Perú, invertirá 15 millones de nuevos soles y se generarán 44 mil puestos de trabajo; en tanto que el gobierno regional de Huancavelica pondrá cuatro millones de soles, con lo cual financiará más de 13 mil empleos para las personas que participan en las plantaciones.  
Otra de las instituciones que se sumó a la Campaña Nacional de Reforestación es el  gobierno regional de Lima con un millón de soles. 
La ultima en adherirse a la campaña fue la compañía minera Los Quenuales, que contribuirá con un millón 500 mil soles y se encargará de financiar la reforestación de las provincias de Huyón y Huarochirí (Lima). 
La plantación forestal se realiza en forma simultánea en 18 departamentos del país aprovechando la temporada de lluvias. La meta es plantar un promedio de 4.5 árboles por día hasta fines de marzo, con el objetivo de llegar a 40 millones de árboles.  *
Fuente: www.andina.com.pe (09/02/09)*

----------

